

Cool new Lobste.rs interface - todd-davies
https://lobste.rs/

======
drKarl
Do you have an invite for lobste.rs, please?

~~~
drakmail
I'm have an invite. What is you mail?

~~~
drKarl
karlmaxxx [at] gmail.com

